# R.I.P. Bobby



## Saynamore (Feb 28, 2008)

This is the hardest thing for me to do........Bobby my red and white male has died today in my arms. I am so upset, I dont even know the reason for his death it was so sudden  It could be pkd or something similar as his poos had not been right recently. He died in my arms and I wrapped a towel round him and his 'wife' Opal and his daughter Kismet came and laid down at the side of him, it was strange how they both knew what had happened  He has been one of my best stud boys and I am so upset by this


----------



## Guest (Aug 6, 2008)

sorry for your loss,same thing happened to my stud boy the end of last year,no real warnings and so quick


----------



## Saynamore (Feb 28, 2008)

Thank you Clare, I cant stop sobbing!


----------



## kateyblue (Aug 2, 2008)

Aww ffs whats going on with all these animals popping off? 
Saynamore i am so sad for you and your loss 
Look at it this way hun at least he wont have suffered and i know its devastating for you and your other pusses but it was the best way for him
RIP Bobby


----------



## Guest (Aug 6, 2008)

At least he was with you,along with his family,rest in peace little bobby.......


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

How dreadful, I am sorry.

Liz


----------



## bee112 (Apr 12, 2008)

OMG Chrissy I'm so sorry, I can only imagine how you must be feeling

RIP Bobby xxx


----------



## Angeli (Jun 2, 2008)

So sorry Chrissy.
**R.I.P Bobby**


----------



## Saynamore (Feb 28, 2008)

Have fun at the bridge you handsome boy, the girls will go crazee for you, God bless Bobbs xxx


----------



## binxycat (Mar 15, 2008)

Oh that's so sad, thinking of you, take carexxxxxx


----------



## Jen26 (Apr 22, 2008)

Iam so sorry for you, it never gets any easier losing one. Keep your chin up xx


----------



## Kat28 (Mar 19, 2008)

Sorry for your loss chrissy.


----------



## nicki2202 (Jul 10, 2008)

So sorry for your loss...my most sincere thoughts are with you at this sad time


----------



## jeanie (Nov 11, 2007)

I am so sorry for your darling sad loss, thinking of you at this very sad time. hugs.


----------



## Lumpy (Jun 5, 2008)

Sorry to read about your sad loss. It hurts so much when one of our fur family die.

RIP little Bobby.

Lumps xx


----------



## Sungold-Bengals (Mar 10, 2008)

So sorry to hear this really sad news Chrissy.

Big [[[hugs]]] to you & your fur family xxx


----------



## paws (Jun 16, 2008)

So sorry to hear of your loss wish I could say something to make it all better


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

Oh CAm so,so sorry for your loss of such a special lad,he knew how much you all love him and am sure he'll purr beside you always,love and hugs to you and big cuddles and strokes to his fur familyI know the angels will take special care of your Bobby for you love


----------



## Debbie (Nov 10, 2007)

R.I.P Sweet Boy


----------



## minnie (Feb 14, 2008)

so sorry  R.I.P


----------



## felineadorer (Jun 12, 2008)

So sorry for your loss Saynamore. 

R.I.P


----------



## Rraa (Apr 15, 2008)

Chrissy I am so sorry to read of your sad loss - sending condolencies. How very very sad.


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

so sorry for your loss , my thoughs are with you RIP Bobby


----------



## Guest (Aug 8, 2008)

Oh im so sorry to read this  was he old???

R.i.P bobby xx


----------



## Saynamore (Feb 28, 2008)

No Eo, he was only about 6 years old, it was so sudden we think it was a heart attack  He has sired some lovely kittens too one of my best studs 

Thank you all for your kind comments, the support is appreciated. C.x.


----------



## Guest (Aug 9, 2008)

Saynamore said:


> No Eo, he was only about 6 years old, it was so sudden we think it was a heart attack  He has sired some lovely kittens too one of my best studs
> 
> Thank you all for your kind comments, the support is appreciated. C.x.


omg  he was so young  u must be heartbroken and baffled aswell.

Have u got any off his offspring??? i know its not bobby but atleast if u ave any of his babys at least some of him is wiv you x x again im so sorry.


----------



## Saynamore (Feb 28, 2008)

Eolabeo said:


> omg  he was so young  u must be heartbroken and baffled aswell.
> 
> Have u got any off his offspring??? i know its not bobby but atleast if u ave any of his babys at least some of him is wiv you x x again im so sorry.


Yeah his littl'un is Ugly Betty, god help us but she is looking quite nice now  Will try and get some more pics of her soon


----------



## Guest (Aug 9, 2008)

Saynamore said:


> Yeah his littl'un is Ugly Betty, god help us but she is looking quite nice now  Will try and get some more pics of her soon


awww i luv ugly betty, i look forward to the pics.


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

so sorry for your loss, RIP little one,


----------



## Saynamore (Feb 28, 2008)

And yours too Collie, may they be happy playing on the bridge


----------



## sskmick (Feb 4, 2008)

I am really sorry to hear of your loss.

RIP Bobby

Sue


----------



## catzndogz (Mar 12, 2008)

so sorry for your loss. RIP Bobby run free over rainbow bridge


----------



## testmg80 (Jul 28, 2008)

I am so sorry to hear about Bobby, at least he was with you when he passed. It's hard to get over over the feeling of loss, same with my Buffy, I keep looking for her all the time. My thoughts and prayers are with you.

Steve


----------



## Saynamore (Feb 28, 2008)

Thanks Steve.x.


----------

